
Ask HN: Is there any way to avoid setting a Signal pin? - hedora
Signal has stopped letting iOS or Android users into the app unless they set up a pin and turn on the new backup &#x2F; account recovery features.<p>Is there any way to opt-out?  I don’t see an option in the app.  At the very least, I’d like to access my old messages.
======
throwaway12375
Yes...basically, switch on aeroplane mode, then enter the app. You’ll bypass
the PIN screen. Enter a conversation, then switch off aeroplane mode. Entering
and exiting the app will no longer force you to set a PIN...unless you leave
the app while on the conversation list screen.

While you can just repeat the steps above if that happens, to avoid the
annoyance, always leave the app in a conversation.

Note: I’ve only tested this on iOS. Hopefully it also works on Android...

~~~
Legogris
Maybe they pushed another update; does not work for me on iOS.

~~~
hanche
After turning on airplane mode, quit Signal by swiping it up in the app
chooser (that you get by swiping up from the bottom of the screen), then
launch Signal again. Now turn airplane mode off.

------
djeiasbsbo
Yes... just don't set it. I do have the annoying reminder but the app works
anyway. I have restored from a previous Signal backup, maybe that matters.

~~~
hedora
It seems like I can only open the app if I get a message and tap the
notification.

